# ARC swirl pot and header tank kit



## In71ce (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

As stated, chasing new or used ARC swirl pot and header tank to suit GTR

Thanks


----------



## In71ce (Aug 16, 2015)

Still looking


----------



## In71ce (Aug 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a spare Apexi header tank if you would accept an ARC alternative.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I***8217;ve a brand new one in box not fitted to my 32 it***8217;s on the build thread 

Depends what you wish to offer ?


----------



## Dannycorreia (Jun 1, 2019)

Hey matty, do you still have those cf mfd covers for the r34 gtr? I was trying to pm you about it... let me know. Thanks


----------



## rb15 (Dec 30, 2021)

matty32 said:


> I***8217;ve a brand new one in box not fitted to my 32 it***8217;s on the build thread
> 
> Depends what you wish to offer ?


Hi Matty is this still for sale. very interested if can post to Australia.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

S


rb15 said:


> Hi Matty is this still for sale. very interested if can post to Australia.


Sorry sold it last summer


----------

